# Patent: Another Related to Curved Sensors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2017)

```
Northlight Images has uncovered another Canon patent relating to curved sensors.</p>
<p><strong>Japanese patent application 2017-084874:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Generating of a gap of the focal position by a curvature of field, etc. are prevented, and the present invention inhibits the voltage change of the imaging signal which occurs because the impedance of each bump differs, and an object of the present invention is to provide a reliable solid state imaging device which can prevent degradation of image quality, and a manufacturing method for the same.</p>

</blockquote>
<p><strong>Northlight Summarizes:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>One of the difficulties is evening out the stresses caused by connecting the curved sensor to a flat substrate, as well as the variation in electrical properties.</p></blockquote>
<p>So while the ideas keep coming, it doesn’t necessarily mean it will end up in a consumer product.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Northlight Images has uncovered another Canon patent relating to curved sensors.



good story. doesn't look like it though.

http://www.canonnews.com/Canon-Patents/canon-curved-sensor-japan-patent-application


----------



## Canoneer (Oct 27, 2017)

I'd really like to see Canon deliver a full-frame curved sensor in the form of a revived Canonet QL17. A full-frame fixed-lens camera with a newly designed 40mm F/1.7 L-series quality pancake lens and a true optical rangefinder would give analog enthusiasts and pros some refreshing challenges for street photography. Furthermore, Canon could always implement DPAF for the LCD screen on the back to make it more usable in fleeting situations. It would slot right in the market between the Fuji X100 and the Leica Q in terms of price and performance.


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 28, 2017)

I wonder if Canon will actually stick one of these curved sensors into a body someday.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2017)

This relates to a improvement of a patent which had a curved sensor but a flat substrate. This one uses a curved substrate to match the curvature of the sensor. This eliminates the difference in voltage drop between the connecting links (bumps) between the pickup surface and the substrate.

The bumps or connections must get longer toward the outer edges in the old method which causes voltage drop issues, while the distance is the same in the new method.

There is no information as to how the curved substrate can be made.


----------

